

WTF? MIT Eliminates Popular 6.170, Famed Software Engineering Lab Course - pius
http://www-tech.mit.edu/V127/N61/6.170.html

======
aston
It's actually a really good idea. The curriculum's now separated into a class
where they teach you how to code and then a bunch of project lab options where
you learn how to code _something useful_ in specific. So if you want to be a
web app developer, take 6.005, and then, I guess, 6.171 instead of the hell
that was 6.170. GizmoBall and RSS Readers are pretty dumb projects, too...

The real loss is 6.001. :(

~~~
pius
Interesting. By the way, 6.171 is _much_ harder than 6.170

